# Question about taking Insulin And your diet



## StephMalachy1990 (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi folks

I’m trying to understand how insulin can be implemented into my programme and how my diet needs to he adjusted.

So im taking 4-6iu GH per day. 
My question is can I eat dietary fats around the time of my insulin injection?

I like 8iu pre and 8iu post workout insulin.

Preworkout meal usually a blended protein shake of; whey isolate, oats, banana, some other fruit such as berries, and honey with prunes, Plus creatine.

Postworkout meal is the exact same


My problem/question is this...

If im training after work around 6pm
I take preworkout meal (with negligble fats) around 5pm and insulin 45 mins before training

I take postworkout meal around 8pm

But if during the day ive already eaten 3-4 meals which included fats such as olive oil, eggs, peanut butter etc will those dietary fats from the morning still be in my bloodstream when im injecting my insulin at 5pm and therefore make me fat?

From what I heard you cant have any dietary fat if you don't want be get fat using insulin. However, it couldnt be healthy to elimate all fats from diet when using insulin and as far as I understand you need fats in your diet to help
you to grow?

Can anyone help me on this its been a topic ive never got my head around

Thanks very much!


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2020)

Don’t eat fats whilst the insulin is active. 

Eat fats when you don’t have exogenous insulin in your system.


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Oct 7, 2020)

So Jin, would you recommend training in the morning around 7-8am. My first 2 meals (pre and post workout) would be 0 fats. And then later in the day around 1pm / 4pm / 7pm / 9pm would have some healthy dietary fats ?

I Dont know the exact brand of insulin mine is I think its novolog. The insulin packet says NovoRapid so Im not sure how long that insulin is active I assume 4-6hours?


----------



## Jin (Oct 7, 2020)

When do you go to sleep?

I’d be very cautious about going to sleep while insulin was active in my system. 

it doesn’t matter when you train/take your insulin. Only that your macro timing excludes fats from active insulin periods and give you enough carbs not to go hypo. 

no reason you can’t get your fats in in the morning and keep your training schedule at night.


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 7, 2020)

honestly you are overthinking it man. dietary fat and insulin together DOES NOT MAKE YOU FAT, eating more calories then you burn makes you fat. I avoid fats with my insulin meals yes because i use it around the workout and i want carbs to uptake quick. if you have insulin post workout, there is no reason you cant have fats though with your meal 2-3 hours later.

the reason people get fat when they use insulin is they all of the sudden change their diet up because they are now using insulin instead of sticking to the diet they were already on and figuring out how to correctly implement insulin in to it.


----------



## Jin (Oct 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> honestly you are overthinking it man. dietary fat and insulin together DOES NOT MAKE YOU FAT, eating more calories then you burn makes you fat. I avoid fats with my insulin meals yes because i use it around the workout and i want carbs to uptake quick. if you have insulin post workout, there is no reason you cant have fats though with your meal 2-3 hours later.
> 
> the reason people get fat when they use insulin is they all of the sudden change their diet up because they are now using insulin instead of sticking to the diet they were already on and figuring out how to correctly implement insulin in to it.



Are you saying that eating fat while the insulin is active is a non issue?


----------



## brock8282 (Oct 8, 2020)

Jin said:


> Are you saying that eating fat while the insulin is active is a non issue?



Dave Palumbo claims to have started this idea of avoiding fats while insulin is active and has since apologized and back tracked on it. 

Im hesitant to give a generalized answer to the question as I wouldn’t want to see people eat a pint of ice cream with insulin. But insulin doesn’t cause your body to store dietary fat as fat. Insulin will make your body store excess glucose in the blood stream as fat though if it has no where else to go.

At the end of the day even with insulin, you are only going to store fat if your caloric surplus is too high.


----------



## Jin (Oct 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Dave Palumbo claims to have started this idea of avoiding fats while insulin is active and has since apologized and back tracked on it.
> 
> Im hesitant to give a generalized answer to the question as I wouldn’t want to see people eat a pint of ice cream with insulin. But insulin doesn’t cause your body to store dietary fat as fat. Insulin will make your body store excess glucose in the blood stream as fat though if it has no where else to go.
> 
> At the end of the day even with insulin, you are only going to store fat if your caloric surplus is too high.



I think MrRippedZilla covered this. I’ll look for the post when I have some fee time.


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 8, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Dave Palumbo claims to have started this idea of avoiding fats while insulin is active and has since apologized and back tracked on it.
> 
> Im hesitant to give a generalized answer to the question as I wouldn’t want to see people eat a pint of ice cream with insulin. But insulin doesn’t cause your body to store dietary fat as fat. Insulin will make your body store excess glucose in the blood stream as fat though if it has no where else to go.
> 
> At the end of the day even with insulin, you are only going to store fat if your caloric surplus is too high.


THIS

So yes he's right stop overthinking and worrying about the dietary fats in your diet unless you have a problem with body fat, but if your body fat is lower than say 12% or you can see all of your abbs then you don't need to worry about it. What you need to be concerned about or putting more thought into is the anabolic window, (pre workout meal, Intra workout drink, protein shake on Your way home from the gym, and your post workout meal within 60 to 90 minutes after training) and getting in enough of the right nutrients in order to grow. Which are protein, carbohydrates, fiber and good fats are okay but in your pre and post-workout meal I don't see any meat just protein shakes. Everyone will tell you that nothing beats real food. I know you're probably in a rush or pressed for time but if you're prepping your meals there's no reason you can't eat 6 oz of meat 1 to 2 cups of rice or 10oz of sweet potatoes for your pre and post-workout meal. Obviously that can be adjusted depending on your weight, goals, and body fat percentage.

It's a good thing that you're taking creatine but you also should had some amino acid intra workout drink I say 10 to 20 grams and look at the ingredients in the brand you use or buy to make sure it has about 6g of leucine 1g of isoleucine, 1 to 2g of valine, 5 to 10g of glutamate (or add it separately) those being the most important ones that will be shuttles into the muscle while using  insulin or as I like to call it a taxi cab. I'm sure you know that Amino acids are the building blocks of protein. Aminos things like L-leucine will help your body synthesize more protein and help with recovery and growth. 

So take advantage of your anabolic window. Oh and by the way you are using rapid-acting insulin. Honestly not to be a smart-ass but you should have done your research before injecting any insulin into your body. Just Google a time chart for NovoLog and you will see the highest Spike occurs between 1 to 3 hours after injection. I will post a chart below for you, but yes it will be out of your body within  5 hours

Sorry for the long post just trying to cover all bases for you. If you want  more detailed advice you're more than welcome to post your height, weight, body fat percentage, and your goals. Also what your diet for the whole day looks like along with your Macros, and maybe a workout routine for a day just so I can get a better idea of what you're trying to accomplish. 

I'm always willing to help somebody who is willing to listen, it's hard to give advice to someone being as though everyone's body is different. Meaning your BMR, Body fat, and metabolism, so that is something me or anyone else who is going to give you a diet or give you suggestions kinda needs to know.

Do me a favor and don't take this as criticism because I know at times that come off the wrong way, but I'm only trying to help you brother.

Good luck


----------



## Jin (Oct 8, 2020)

Here’s the UG science Tzars take on it

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/27941-Fat-timing-insulin-ramblings?highlight=Insulin

seems the recording is offline, however


----------



## StephMalachy1990 (Oct 8, 2020)

Awesome advice from you guys 

@Bigmills - the reason I took protein shake over meat and rice is because I heeded Milos Sarcev and Matt porters advice on having predigested foods with my insulin - and I assumed predigested was food in its most liquid and easily digested form?


----------

